# Canon EOS 77D



## erikpottas (Mar 11, 2019)

Hi I got my new camera and want to know if it has a self cleaning sensor. When I shut it of it says "cleaning sensor". So does that mean it does have a self cleaning sensor? 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, but here's what that means.

The "sensor" is actually protected by a couple of filters.  Typically there's a UV/IR filter and a low-pass filter (depending on camera model) and those two filters are directly in front of the camera sensor.   "dust" collects on the outermost filter (it isn't actually possible to touch the sensor itself).  

The "sensor cleaning" system is actually connected to the front-most filter and it uses a piezoelectric effect to force that sensor to vibrate rapidly ... hopefully shaking any dust loose (point the camera toward the floor so the dust falls away).

It's not foolproof.  Sometimes a static charge will build up and the dust *really* wants to cling to that filter.   It is possible to put the camera into a manual dust-cleaning mode (this really just flips up the mirror and opens the shutter so that you can use cleaning tools).   To clean manually, you'd normally have a hand-squeezed air-bulb (such as a "Giottos 'Rocket Blower'") and should avoid using cans of "compressed air" (the propellant in those cans leaves a hazy residue on the filter and then it has to be cleaned with more aggressive methods).  The "wet" cleaning method typically involves using a cleaning swab and a few drops of a cleaning solution.  "Eclipse" cleaning solution is popular and probably in stock at any camera store.  It's actually a solution of nearly pure methanol -- because methanol evaporates VERY quickly and leaves virtually no residue behind.

When you swap lenses, take care to protect the camera from dust.  When you perform an automatic self-cleaning cycle you can point the camera at the ground (so the dust falls "away").  

The "automatic" cleaning cycle may not necessarily run _every_ time you power the camera on or off.  Some cameras count how many shutter releases have occurred and wont bother to perform the cleaning cycle if it isn't needed.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 15, 2019)

A couple of mine have self cleaning but I have, a couple of times, had to clean it manually.

I think you will really like your new camera .


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2019)

Sounds as if your camera has a self-cleaning sensor system, a relatively new development in d-slrs.


----------



## Valerie Green (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello, it looks like you have enabled (or it can be the default settings in some cameras) the sensor cleaning option when switching the camera off. The Canon EOS 77D has a self-cleaning sensor to it which you can change the settings in the following steps:

Activating Sensor Cleaning Manually:
- Select [Sensor Cleaning] under the 54 Tab, then press <0>
- Select [Clean Now] then press <0>

I hope this helps.


----------

